# Alfine vs modern Nexus 8 hubs



## Seggybop (Dec 10, 2005)

When the Alfine 8-speed originally came out, the Nexus 8 was available in a couple versions (regular and red-band premium with better bearings). Alfine supposedly was a further improvement of the Nexus 8 red-band, with a stronger axle to handle the disc brake loads and better sealing.

Since then, both the Alfine and Nexus-series hubs have gone through many revisions. Disc compatibility was initially the defining factor for Alfine, but you can actually get a disc (or even disc + coaster brake!) Nexus 8 now, among many other variations.

I'm wondering if anyone knows what significant differences (if any) remain between Alfine and Nexus, or if they're fully homogenized at this point. I'm kind of interested in that coaster/disc combo for the sake of redundancy in exceptionally poor conditions.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

[email protected] sorry tried to delete...no info


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't remember the terminology, but a couple of years ago the Alfine 8 was changed so that it defaults to a high gear position, and the shifter pulls the the shift mechanism into progressively lower gears.

The Nexus 8 is still the opposite, where the hub defaults to the lowest gear. 

I don't know how/if that affects performance. Pretty sure it makes shifters between the two incompatible, but that's about it.


----------

